# Favorite singer or band?



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 19, 2010)

May be surprising, but Lady Gaga  There is only maybe 2 or 3 songs she's made that I don't like. And she's made surely more than 10 or 15. :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Jan 19, 2010)

there's already a thread that's literally like 2 weeks old =0.

Gotta say though, Styx! Don't hardly listen to them anymore, but they are absolutely the best,.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady Gaga for female artist.

Otherwise, Slipknot, Rammstein, JFAC, 5FDP, ATR...Oh God.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 20, 2010)

coldplay

green day

maroon 5

iyaz

i don't listen to lady gaga often....


----------



## bassist (Jan 20, 2010)

A lot.

Mostly been listening to Globus lately though.


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 20, 2010)

Lately it's

Le Tigre (I can't help but get into the feminist roller skate music)

Modest Mouse

Interpol

Arcade Fire

I have waaay waay too many.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2010)

Merle Haggard and Waylon Jennings for Country.

KISS and Foreigner for Rock.


----------

